# Libby Lopez - model shoot



## phitran (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi all, 

This is my first post in this forum, so thank you for viewing.  Any comment is appreciated.

-Phi


[1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[2] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[3] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[4] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[5] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[6] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[7] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[8] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[9]





[10]





[11]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[12]


----------



## Derrel (Aug 8, 2010)

phitran said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post in this forum, so thank you for viewing.  Any comment is appreciated.
> 
> ...



Aye! Que bonita! Casi ninguna chica  tiene ojos y labios y una cara tan bonita que ella!

I can't remember much of my Spanish...I've forgotten a lot of it...and for the life of me cannot figure out how to make a tilde on a computer keyboard! I wish this shot had some more space to the right hand side of it...she needs a little bit more space on that side I think.


----------



## Kpphoto (Aug 8, 2010)

nice photos


----------



## Rayne (Aug 9, 2010)

These are nice :thumbup: Beautiful model. Number 12 is one of my favorites..

I think she could use a little clean up under the eye in number 2. I noticed it right away.


----------



## skieur (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a problem with the way the small twigs cut the left eye in 11 and 12.  Other than that I am particularly impressed by your lighting, exposure, and colour.

skieur


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 10, 2010)

Derrel said:


> ...and for the life of me cannot figure out how to make a tilde on a computer keyboard!


 
ALT + 164 on the number board. Should come out as ñ .

I know far too little about proper lighting methods and model photography to speak up in this thread, but I wonder why so often models are being given shoes that don't fit? So often they are too large, and it shows. But then the way she has her foot in 1 is peculiar, anyway. Her foot doesn't look the best in that one. 

But all in all these do look like they were taken by a professional to my eyes.


----------



## rCOSIO (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice shots Phi ... do you mind sharing what gear you used for these? specifically 1-4 and what post editing you did. Thanks


----------



## Petraio Prime (Aug 10, 2010)

I like only the close-up ones, and ditto on what Derrel said about the one needing more space to the right.

The others.....well you need to _straighten out the camera_. Wide-angle lenses _tilted _make the viewer dizzy.

Many of them lack shadow detail and appear over-processed.

#11 and #12...the light source is too low, causing the shadow of her nose to be large and unflattering, and the out-of focus twigs are very distracting..


----------



## phitran (Aug 12, 2010)

rCOSIO said:


> Nice shots Phi ... do you mind sharing what gear you used for these? specifically 1-4 and what post editing you did. Thanks


Thanks, I shoot w/ Canon 5dII and 90% of the time use 28-70mm f2.8.  Regarding pp, I'm editing all myself using PS3, no plugins.


----------



## phitran (Aug 12, 2010)

Rayne said:


> These are nice :thumbup: Beautiful model. Number 12 is one of my favorites..
> 
> I think she could use a little clean up under the eye in number 2. I noticed it right away.


Thanks, good catch !


----------



## phitran (Aug 12, 2010)

LaFoto said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > ...and for the life of me cannot figure out how to make a tilde on a computer keyboard!
> ...



Thanks.  Yes, that's the only thing I hate about that shot.  I regretted not to catch it at the time.


----------



## phitran (Aug 12, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> I like only the close-up ones, and ditto on what Derrel said about the one needing more space to the right.
> 
> The others.....well you need to _straighten out the camera_. Wide-angle lenses _tilted _make the viewer dizzy.
> 
> ...


 
Once you train your eyes, you will get used to these environmental portraits.  Patterns, merging lines, and curves are what make photos pop and interesting.  Regarding 11,12, the front-bokeh is the intention to give the mystery to the photos.  Again, i'm sure you like it once you're used to it.  thanks


----------



## edouble (Aug 12, 2010)

Great lighting and editing. Awesome first post!


----------



## AlexL (Aug 12, 2010)

great photos


----------



## rully (Aug 15, 2010)

excellent... very pro shoot...


----------



## dry3210 (Aug 15, 2010)

skieur said:


> I have a problem with the way the small twigs cut the left eye in 11 and 12.  Other than that I am particularly impressed by your lighting, exposure, and colour.
> 
> skieur



Completely agree


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 16, 2010)

6,10 and 12 are AMAZING . Beautiful model with some nice shots


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 16, 2010)

phitran said:


> [1]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Youve taken some amazing pictures! great model!. 
 my only nitpick... is that her left foot/ankle in the first shot looks like its *morphing* or something odd. Quite unattractive, imo . First thing i noticed...... ( dont know if its my monitor.. or im the only one who noticed it.)

last shot.. the twig going through her eye... ick.


----------



## Stephen.C (Aug 16, 2010)

I really like number 6, the others are nice too, but that stands out to me the most. Overall I  think you did a really good job.


----------



## phitran (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks you all: eboudle, alexL, rubby, DanFinePhotography, PerfectlyFlawed and Stephen, for your kind comments.  These are inspirations I need to keep pushing myself .

Sincerely,
-Phi


----------

